# My Kribensis female is a HOMEWRECKER!! :P



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I have had what i thought were a pair of Kribensis... they were 'shacking up' together in a little cave... another juvenile male/female hang out seperately on the other side of the tank. Well, the female juvie must be in heat. She has selected the much larger male, and has been making quite a display of her red belly, twisting her body and vibrating her tail as she chases him around the tank. The older female is NOT happy with this, nipping at her tail, and the larger male runs after her as if apologizing. It's like a soap opera in my tank... lol! Looks like there may be some babies soon... let's hope!


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

That's quite the stock list you have. I don't know if the picture of your tank is an old one or not, but I'd highly recommend putting some floating water sprite in there. the gouramis and the frogs will really appreciate it. Also try and get your pearl gourami a mate. A pair of those in adult breeding colors are absolutely spectacular. 

I have bred Kribs many times over the years, and a notched 1/2 coconut shell tucked into a corner is much loved by them. However, be prepared for a lot of aggression when they spawn. They will want 1/2 the tank to themselves.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah they have carved out a section of the tank for themselves, and only the meeki's try and battle back, but they are usually much higher up in the water column. I've got some hornwort floating which makes a good refuge for the frogs etc., and mommy krib has made 2 caves for herself out of some small clay pots which are upside down. I'm guessing its only a matter of time now, and have a fry tank ready and cycled with guppies/swordtails and platty's if/when it happens. i'd like to get rid of the gourami rather than get another haha... he came in a mixed bag o' fish, and was kinda beat up, with a bad eye and a bent pelvic fin. He's like the grandpa of the tank lol


----------

